# SBB's Super Bee RZR



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

That thing is awesome! I don't much care for yellow but that looks good.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the way they put the snorkels up through the top.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Coolwizard said:


> I like the way they put the snorkels up through the top.


Yeah me too


----------

